# Another Tire Question



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Like many others, I am researching tires to purchase this spring. When I looked up the Marathons on Discount Tires web site (clicky) the tire size states "205/75R -14/C B". assuming that the "R" is for radial and the "C" is the load rating, what is the "B"?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I believe the 'B' is the max. speed rating, although I can't find what a 'B' speed rating equates to.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I believe the 'B' is the max. speed rating, although I can't find what a 'B' speed rating equates to.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


According to Goodyear's website Goodyear Marathon the tire is available in load range B or C. I would make sure that (email /call) Discount Tire is quoting a price for the load Range C tire as the size callout on the page linked above is incomplete. The Load Rang B tire does not have enough load capacity.

Edit: all "ST" trailer tires are 65 MPH Speed Rated

Map Guy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

map guy said:


> According to Goodyear's website Goodyear Marathon the tire is available in load range B or C. I would make sure that (email /call) Discount Tire is quoting a price for the load Range C tire as the size callout on the page linked above is incomplete. The Load Rang B tire does not have enough load capacity.
> 
> Map Guy


I was wondering the same thing, that they were available in both load ratings. I just wanted to get my "ducks in a row" before I called them.
Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

It may be worth calling around to some other Goodyear dealers to get prices. Two local dealers, Purcells, sell the same tire for $79 and $70. They have mounting fees, but were cheaper than the Discount quote of $98. I am going to call Discount back with the new information to see what they can do. If they are close I will go with them because I have been pleased with their service in the past.

Not to high jack the post, but how should they lift the trailer to change the tires? I've read not to use the frame, or axle. Should they raise both wheels from the center shackle?

Thanks


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> Should they raise both wheels from the center shackle?


That's how Good Year did mine.

Ed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

If you have a Walmart Tire store locally - the Marathons' may be available there too!

I am not a Walmart guy but ...

Map Guy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

After a qucik call to my local Discount Tire, the "B" indicates that they are a blackwall tire, and are selling for $87 each. While the Maxxis can be ordered at a price of $77 each.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

FYI 
Still like thje Maxxis better than the Marathon. Maxxis has 4 year warranty to a specified tread depth. Manufacturer stands behind the product. Radial prices on Maxxis website include shipping cost. 
EDIT: Warranty Page

Just few pennies of info


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> After a qucik call to my local Discount Tire, the "B" indicates that they are a blackwall tire


Well, there you go!
Although I would think that would be obvious when looking at the tire? Why the need for the stamp?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For the same people like a guy I worked with who used to kick the front tire of his truck when he was checking his tractor trailer for flats in the morning


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> After a qucik call to my local Discount Tire, the "B" indicates that they are a blackwall tire


Well, there you go!
Although I would think that would be obvious when looking at the tire? Why the need for the stamp?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

IMHO I don't assume or take anything for granted anymore when Internet shopping due to the way some websites use Romulan (sp) Cloaking devices to hide their policies and charges associated with purchasing an item. Even the reputable places do this ....

Map Guy


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> Not to high jack the post, but how should they lift the trailer to change the tires? I've read not to use the frame, or axle. Should they raise both wheels from the center shackle?


You should jack just under the spring pad on the axel.


----------

